# Hijerío



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti, 
non capisco né riesco a trovare su nessun vocabolario la parola _hijerío_. Il contesto è semplice: "caminaron entre sauces, después entre un hijerío de álamos". Sarà un intrico, un filare o cosa'altro? 

Grazie mille!


----------



## flljob

Aunque no existe, es un colectivo derivado de hijo.

El conjunto de los hijos de los sauces.

Es un derivado análogo a cas*erío*.

Sarebbe un intrico di figli di salici.

Saludos

Perdón, puse sauces en lugar de álamos. ¿Cómo se dice álamo en italiano?


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> Perdón, puse sauces en lugar de álamos. ¿Cómo se dice álamo en italiano?



sauces= salici
álamos= pioppi

Grazie Flijob, appurato che viene da hijo, come avevo sospettato, dovrò trovare la giusta resa in italiano, il che non è scontato... si accettano suggerimenti!


----------



## flljob

Le pides peras al olmo. 

¿Por qué no un intrico di pioppi giovani?

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Un intrico di pioppini (?).


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> non capisco né riesco a trovare su nessun vocabolario la parola _hijerío_. Il contesto è semplice: "caminaron entre sauces, después entre un hijerío de álamos". Sarà un intrico, un filare o cosa'altro?
> 
> Grazie mille!


Provo:
Camminarono fra salici, in seguito si addentrarono in un giovane pioppeto.
gg

click==>*Bosque de álamos y sauces/Pioppi e salici. *


----------



## Larroja

Grazie a tutti, adesso ho capito per benino il senso e mediterò sulle vostre proposte... Siete fantastici!


----------



## flljob

Avísanos cuál fue la solución.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo voto por algún derivado de "prole"


----------



## 0scar

Para mantenerse dentro del diccionario podria haber dicho "en un renoval de álamos" o "entre renuevos de álamo"


----------



## flljob

Renuevo es retoño que brota de un árbol podado. _Hijerío_ a mí me da la impresión de que son álamos independientes, muy jóvenes. Me parece que lo mejor sería _renoval_. Y según Tam, _renoval_, en italiano se dice _piantonaio_, que no sé si dé la idea de _hijerío_.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Ese árbol de miercoles extiende raices superficiales de las que crecen otros "hijos" o renuevos.

*renoval**.*
*1. *m. Terreno poblado de renuevos.
_Real Academia Española ©_


----------



## Neuromante

flljob said:


> Aunque *no existe*, es un colectivo derivado de hijo.
> 
> El conjunto de los hijos de los sauces.
> 
> Es un derivado análogo a cas*erío*.
> 
> Sarebbe un intrico di figli di salici.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Perdón, puse sauces en lugar de álamos. ¿Cómo se dice álamo en italiano?



Señores, lean eso.
Están buscando una palabra que exista "oficialmente" en italiano para traducir una palabra creada a base de enchufar un sufijo en una palabra española. Lo lógico sería buscar una construcción similar en italiano.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Potrebbe andare  un "intrico di *rampolli* di pioppi"?

_____________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Larroja

Lo que a mí me parece es que palabras como "piantonaio" o "rimessiticcio", che traducen las españolas "renoval" y "renuevo" son demasiado técnicas, pertenecientes, según señala tambièn De Mauro, al lenguaje TS, "tecnico-specialistico". _Hijerío _en cambio, como apunta Neuromante, carece de este aspecto. 
Por eso ahora me concentro en estas tres opciones: 
- un intrico di giovani pioppi (gracias Flljob); 
- un giovane pioppetto (gracias Gatogab);
- o en algún derivato de prole (gracias Neuromante), y en este caso se podría hablar de "un proliferare di pioppi". 
Gracias a todos.


----------

